# welchen als 2 beruf nehmen zu WOD



## Hornswoogle (12. November 2014)

hallo da ich heute nacht wieder aktive anfange,wollte ich von euch wissen was sich da empfiehlt als 2 Beruf für meinen hexer

habe da nie was gemacht

 

als 1 beruf hab ich Verzauberkunst gewählt

 

jetz wollt ich wissen was ihr denkt was in WOD da für gut wäre


----------



## DeadAngel (12. November 2014)

Kräuterkunde oder Bergbau und alles ins AH Packen = Reichtum ;-)

 

Ansonsten würde nur Schneiderei für dich in Frage kommen.


----------



## Versace83 (12. November 2014)

Ich schließe mich hier einfach mal an um kein neues Thema aufmachen zu müssen, da es eine ähnliche Fragestellung ist.

 

Grundsätzlich kann man mit WoD in seiner Garnison Rohstoffe erzeugen. Wie ist das von der Menge her? Lohnt sich weiterhin ein Farmberuf?

Falls nein, welche zwei Herstellungsberufe werden sich (alles rein spekulativ) am meisten lohnen (bzg. auf Nutzen und/oder Gewinn)?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2014)

Inschriftenkunde soll ganz gut sein, wegen den Dunkelmondkarten. Sammelberufe sind mehr oder weniger gewinnbringend. Erze und Kräuter kann man dann ja auch ohne Skill sammeln, mit Skill ist es glaube ich aber nochmal mehr (meine gehört zu haben das Doppelte)


----------



## madmurdock (11. Dezember 2014)

Mittlerweile haben wohl die meisten 100 erreicht und die Grundgebäude freigeschaltet. Somit fallen eigentlich alle Farmberufe weg bis auf Kürschnern, da es immer mehr und mehr Leute mit eigener Mine und eigenem Kräutergarten gibt und ein Überangebot entsteht -> Niedrigpreise . Aber Nunja, dafür muss man als Kürschner halt ödes Farmen betreiben.  Der Gewinn pro Minute wird aber auch hier immer weiter sinken.

 

Bleiben also noch Craftberufe zur Auswahl. Aber auch hier können immer mehr und mehr Leute mittlerweile  alles und die Preise werden sich auch hier nun eher der 5k als der 10k pro Item annähern. Ergo ist es im Prinzip egal welchen Beruf man wählt, so dass ich ihn nach RP auswählen würde. Da du schon Enchanting hast, bleibt eigentlich nur Schneidern übrig.


----------

